# doncaster show



## chondropython (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi , i went to the show in June and i hear its on again this sunday , is this correct? If so what time does it start and does anyone have the address as ive lost it from last time .

Regards 

Rob


----------



## chondropython (Mar 22, 2008)

chondropython said:


> Hi , i went to the show in June and i hear its on again this sunday , is this correct? If so what time does it start and does anyone have the address as ive lost it from last time .
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rob


 No One? :gasp::gasp:


----------



## ReptileGuy2008 (Aug 1, 2008)

yes it is on the 6th Nov


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

sunday opens at 10 closes around 4 i think


----------



## chondropython (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys 

Does anyone have the address please??:2thumb:


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

chondropython said:


> Thanks for the replies guys
> 
> Does anyone have the address please??:2thumb:


Jus google ihs doncaster reptile show ull find the site


----------



## chondropython (Mar 22, 2008)

norfendz said:


> Jus google ihs doncaster reptile show ull find the site


 
Thankyou good sir , id buy you a pint there but ill probably be skint by the time theyre serving :lol2:


----------

